# Chicken Liver



## ou8twenty (Feb 8, 2003)

Is Chicken liver a good thing to feed p's. I have three (3", 2" and 11/2") and they love
it. They eat a big chunk in seconds and there doesn't seem to be any fatty substances 
left over.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

This will be a good source of food for your P's. Livers are highly nutrious. just make sure this is not all you feed them though. Remember VARIETY is KEY. Also make sure that you dont give them any foods that have high fat content, you can cut these parts off if need be as well. Also make sure no chemicals or spices are within the food. When purchasing from store get non-prepared foods


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just make sure not to buy livers from alcoholist chickens









Just kidding, I guess it's good food, but personally, I stick to more common foods, like fish fillets, smelt, the occasional feeder and shrimp.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

messy food, just feed enough for it to eat within a couple minutes.


----------

